# Aluboot kaufen / Marine



## Philipppo (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier, deshalb zunächst eine kurze Vorstellung:

Ich bin Ende dreißig, verheiratet, drei Kinder, wohne in Oberfranken. Angeln ist bei mir eher Urlaubsbeschäftigung (Dänemark) und ab und an hier in der Umgebung - mein eigentlicher Schwerpunkt liegt bei der Jagd. Die nimmt insgesamt recht viel Zeit in Anspruch...

Nun möchte ich ein trotzdem Boot kaufen, weil mir das Angeln vom Boot deutlich besser gefällt als z.B. Uferangeln am Main (der hier bei uns noch ein Flüsschen ist). 

Die Ansprüche an das Boot:
Angeln auf den umliegenden Seen sowie Ausflüge mit meinen Kindern (Angeln, Eisessen, an 'nem Strand Zwischenstopp zum Baden einlegen und so). Desweiteren sollte das Boot auch mich und meinen angelverrückten Schwager nebst Schwiegervater zu Angelausflügen hinausfahren können.
Also eine Boot, das den Ansprüchen eines Angelboots gerecht wird, aber auch mit der Familie genutzt werden kann. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Ich habe zwei Modelle eingekreist - nämlich das Ryds 486 BF als GFK Boot und das Marine 500 F SC als Aluboot.
Diese beiden Boote sind preislich und bezüglich der Größe und Ausstattung das was ich mir vorstelle.
Die Tendenz geht zum Marine. Einerseits weil ich recht nah der tschechischen Grenze wohne und mir das das Gefühl gibt, im Falle eines Falles die Werft in der Nähe zu haben (400km).
Daneben ist das Boot leichter und die Möglichkeiten der Verstauung von Utensil sind gut gelöst. Ohne einen tiefgehenden Überblick zu haben erscheinen mir Wiederverkaufswerte von Alubooten auch recht stabil zu sein. 

Zuletzt habe ich mich eingelesen in die Gegenüberstellung der Vor- und Nachteile von Alu/GFK bzw. Alu geschweißt/genietet.
Der eine sagt so, der andere so...

Meine konkreten Fragen:

1.Welche Motorisierung sollte gewählt werden? Das Boot wird oft mit 15PS Motor angeboten. Führerschein machen wär nicht das Problem, wenn 30PS an dem Boot mehr Sinn machen.
Möchte mich später nicht ärgern wenn das Boot doch mal mit nach Dänemark soll und das nicht geht wegen 1000 gesparten Euros...

2.Es gibt noch zwei weitere Ausbaustufen des Bootes, das 500 FSC DLXI und das 500 FSC DLXII. Ich habe das "normale" FSC ins Augen gefasst weil es mir vom Platzangebot für meine Nutzungsansprüche sinnvoller erscheint - Kinder auf die Seitenbox und/oder auf die Querbank vorn. 
Ist diese Überlegung richtig? Kann man im Falle späterer Überlegungen unkompliziert nachrüsten?

Das wären so meine Fragen die übrig geblieben sind.


----------



## TeeHawk (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch einen Bootstyp mit in Deine Überlegungen einbeziehen: Jackpot 375 von DRP.

https://kajakforalle.dk/jackpot-375-12-fod-jolle
http://www.kleine-boote.com/jp375/jp_375.html
http://drp.dk/joller/jack-pott-375-detail

Gerade bzgl. Robustheit (dickes Polyethylen), Gewicht, Slippen und Motorisierung und natürlich Preis-/Leistungsfähigkeit ist das Boot unschlagbar. Die 80 cm Bordwand macht es mit Kindern an Bord noch sicherer.

Als Komplett-Paket (Boot+15 PS Motor+Trailer) landest Du zwischen 5.000 und 6.000 €!!! Gebraucht werden die Boote auch ab und zu angeboten. Wenn sie pfleglich behandelt wurden, sind sie wie neu. Ich habe schon mehrere Boote gesehen, die 10 Jahre alt waren. Sehen aus, wie am 1. Tag.


----------



## allegoric (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Ich bin schon etliche Aluboote und GFK-Boote gefahren. Für mich würde das Marine wegfallen weil die im Verhältnis zur Länge sehr schmal sind. Die haben kaum Freibord und sind ausschließlich etwas fürn Teich. Mir haben die damals beim Bootskauf wenig zugesagt.

Lieber was richtiges, dann hat man auch lange Freude. Es macht Sinn, verschiedene Boote Probe zu fahren, bevor man sich für eines entscheidet. Man glaubt gar nicht, was es für riesen Unterschiede gibt, obwohl die Aluboote häufig identisch aussehen. Gerade das Laufverhalten und die Wellenverträglichkeit sowie die Kippstabilität sind entscheidend. Fahre mal ein Kaasboll, Buster oder ein Bassboat im Vergleich zum Marine. Da weiste, was ich meine ;-). Für den See reicht so etwas, aber du schreibst auch Dänemark...da sollte es schon was sein, was auch mal nen halben Meter Welle wegsteckt.


----------



## allegoric (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Ach ja, das Ryds ist schon ein tolles Boot, aber nicht fürs Anlanden am Strand / Kies / Stein geeignet. Da musste bei Alu bleiben ;-). Alu hat halt wirklich den Vorteil, dass du dich bis auf den WEchsel der Anode nicht darum kümmern musst. Einmal im Jahr aussaugen oder kärchern und fertig.

EDIT 2:
Was bei Marine noch blöd gelöst ist, ist der Stöpsel. Die haben wirklich einen Stöpsel hinten drin, der GESTECKT ist und nicht verschraubt o.ä. Als ich mir die Lösung in Berlin angeschaut habe, sind mir fast die Augen rausgefallen und ich habe mich schon aufm Grund des Meeres gesehen. Vom Sicherheitsaspekt her haben die auch nicht viel zu bieten, da die Boote nicht selbst lenzend sind, was wiederum bedeutet, dass das Wasser nicht von alleine abläuft. Das ist nicht nur ne Sicherheitsfrage, sondern bedeutet auch, dass du das Boot ohne Bilgepumpe nicht mal schnell ausspülen kannst, um Fischreste oder anderen Unrat zu beseitigen. Hat also auch nen praktischen Nutzen.

Und zu deiner Frage, ob ein Führerschein Binnen / See Sinn macht, kann ich das nur mit JA beantworten. Man weiß einfach, in welchen Situationen man sich wie verhält und man bekommt für die wichtigsten Manöver eine ausgedehnt, angelernte Fahrpraxis. Bei Booten scheint das zwar "nicht so wichtig" zu sein, aber glaube mir: Ich habe davon wirklich profitiert, nicht nur in hiesigen Gefilden, sondern auch im Urlaub, wo ich nun problemlos Boote fast jeglicher Größe mieten kann und mich sicher in der Bedienung fühle. Wie oft sehe ich Norwegenangler, die keinen Schein haben und Boote in den Hafen rammen oder "unglückliche" Manöver fahren.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Ganz spontaner Eindruck:

1) Schau dir unbedingt das Material mal genau an - ein 17er Kaasboll (5m) wiegt 450kg, das Marine ist mit 280kg angegeben. Ich vermute die 170kg Differenz spiegeln sich recht deutlich in der Materialstärke wieder. Und daran dann 50PS zu hängen, naja.... auch wenn es irgendwer genehmigt hat.
2) Relativ schmal ist es auch, unbedingt mal ausprobieren, mit 3 Leuten zu fischen und dabei zu zweit auf einer Seite einen Fisch zu landen - stell mal drei Leute drauf und lass sich 2 zu einer Seite lehnen. -> Ich kann unbedingt nur empfehlen, sich verschiedene Boot anzuschauen und so gut wie möglich zu testen.
3) Wenn du was stabiles für fränkische Seen haben willst, schau dir die Jon-Boote mal an. Die haben einen Flachboden und sind daher mal nix für die See (ich würde in DK mieten, statt mit 100kmh aus Franken da hoch zu zuckeln), aber super auf Seen und überraschend gut auf Flüssen. War mal mit der 6m Heavy-Duty Version auf der Elbe, das war mit Mann überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Philipppo (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Hallo, schonmal danke für die Rückmeldungen. Alles zur Kenntnis genommen.

Dass ein Führerschein Sinn macht würde ich so oder so unterschreiben, Basiswissen schadet nie. Ich meinte bloß, wenn ein größerer Motor anzuraten ist wäre das Führerschein machen kein Hinderungsgrund. Ich nehme ja an dass das Boot so oft mit 15PS angeboten weil die meisten auf den FS verzichten wollen und eben nicht weil das Boot damit gut läuft. Deswegen die Nachfrage.

Und ja, ich denke auch dass im Urlaub in DK vor Ort mieten sinnvoller ist als das ganze Jahr über mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen. Das Ryds hätte vll. beides abgedeckt. Aber guter Einwand bzgl des Anlandens. 

Die Jonboote von Marine hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Welche Hersteller wären da noch zu empfehlen?

Kaasboll hab ich mir angesehen. So wie ich das verstanden habe muss das Material bei verschweißten Rümpfen eben wegen der Schweißnähte dicker sein - oder andersrum: bei genieteten Rümpfen kann das Material dünner gewählt und somit leichtere (und günstigere) Boote gebaut werden.

Es ist letztlich auch eine Preisfrage. Ich fahre einen Mittelklassewagen, und zwar nicht weil ich Oberklasse blöd finde ;-)
So würde ich es beim Boot auch halten wollen.


----------



## Inni (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Hi,

Oberfranken? Dann fahre doch mal nach Coburg und schau Dir die K-Maxxi an.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Im allgemeinen möchte ich die Diskussion, ob Alu oder Gfk das bessere Materialdarstellt nicht anheinen,  aber als Familienbetrieb mit Kindern käme für mich Alu nicht in Frage. Alu heizt sich in der Sonne wahnsinnig auf, da reicht es nichi,  wie beim Gfk Boot mal ein Handtuch drauf zu legen.

Ryds ist ein bewährter Hersteller,  meine Wahl wäre klar.


----------



## .Capricornus. (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



Testudo schrieb:


> ...für mich Alu nicht in Frage. Alu heizt sich in der Sonne wahnsinnig auf, da reicht es nichi,  wie beim Gfk Boot mal ein Handtuch drauf zu legen..




Dann musst Du einfach 'mal ein Aluboot fahren - das Boot ist
nur kochend heiss wenn es an Land oder auf dem Trailer liegt.


Im Wasser ist es ganz schnell abgekühlt und jeder der vorher
Deiner Meinung war ist "baff" #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



.Capricornus. schrieb:


> Dann musst Du einfach 'mal ein Aluboot fahren - das Boot ist
> nur kochend heiss wenn es an Land oder auf dem Trailer liegt.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das stimmt, so lange es nicht doppelschalig ist und die Sitzbänke eine große, nicht entkoppelte Verbindung zum Rumpf haben.

Wie kommst du darauf, das ich noch kein Aluboot gefahren habe?

Besessen noch keins, gefahren schon mehrere.


----------



## allegoric (1. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Also ich besitze nun 5 Jahre ein Aluboot und muss sagen, es ist eher zu kalt als zu heiß. Als Urlaubsboote sind GFK einfach schöner anzusehen und haben meist die Außentemperatur, weil Isolator...

Also heiß war mein Aluboot noch nie, zumindest kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern, eher zu kalt. Aber das stört mich weniger. Ist überall Teppich oder andere Vorrichtungen drüber, die es "gemütlich" machen.


----------



## .Capricornus. (1. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, das ich noch kein Aluboot gefahren habe?




Deine Aussage bezüglich eines Alubootes (zu heiss z.B. bei Sonne) erweckte den Anschein, dass Du wenig Erfahrung bzw.
noch kein Aluboot gefahren hast.


Gruss #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Die Außenwände sind in der Tat kühl - aber Alusitzbänke haben bei sommerlichen Norwegentouren mehr für "Arsxxwasser /Rilleschwitz" gesorgt als welche aus Gfk :m

Die Ableitung der Wärme führt also nicht immer Richtung Rumpf


----------



## TeeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Ist also Polyäthylen als Material für ein Boot aus Eurer Sicht nix?


----------



## allegoric (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Ist also Polyäthylen als Material für ein Boot aus Eurer Sicht nix?



Das will ich nicht sagen. Bei mir sind es hauptsächlich drei Gründe, warum ich mir nie so eines holen würde:
1. Aussehen: Ich finde die Teile einfach nicht wirklich hübsch anzusehen, gerade die Farbwahl...
2. Anbau: Es ist einfach nicht möglich, das Boot zu modifizieren. Ich habe bei meinem Aluboot z.B. diverse Sachen anschweißen lassen. Beim GFK kannste laminieren usw.
3. Irreparabel: Wenn das Plaste nen Riss hat, hats nen Riss. Wird wahrscheinlich nie passieren, aber wenn, dann kannst es wegschmeißen. Reicht ja schon ne falsche Bohrung aus, zacke haste ein Loch und das kann man nur schwerlich schließen.

Vorteil von den Plastebooten: Billig und solange man nicht dranrumbastelt langlebig, ohne ne jährliche Wartung.

Mir hat zum Beispiel das Terhi Nordic immer gefallen. Aber Problem ist hier, dass sich bei Slipbooten die Außenhaut wohl von dem Schaum löst. Das wäre ne Horrorvorstellung, wenn man das instandsetzen muss. Darum fiel dann meine Entscheidung auf Alu. DA bin ich einfach am flexibelsten als Slipboot. Wäre es kein Slipboot, würde ich zu GFK greifen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Bitte nicht Thermoplast und PE miteinander verwechseln /vergleichen...

PE hat die oben genannten Nachteile bei der Modifikation bzw Aufrüstung des Bootes - Ja- und günstige Boote haben nicht soviel Farbstabilisator, was bedeutet dass sie nach ein paar Jahren ausbleichen und mistig aussehen.
Das tut der Schwimmfähigkeit aber keinen Abbruch - ich kenne viele Tabur Yak oder Annexe Boote aus den 70er und 80er Jahren die nach wie vor ihren Zweck erfüllen und stabil sind. 

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass heutzutage die meisten Stoßfänger von Autos aus PE sind, ist die Reparatur eines Risses (wo man sich schon wirklich Mühe machen muss um einen da reinzufahren) auch kein Problem mehr - fast jede Werkstatt für Unfallschäden an Kfz hat Geräte zum aufschmelzen /verschweissen, für 30- 50€ ist ein Leck schnell wieder behoben (Optik ist aber bescheiden). 
PE zu lackieren ist zwecklos - sieht vielleicht ein paar Wochen besser aus - aber spätestens nach einer Saison löst sich die Farbe wieder schollenweise ab und das Boot sieht schlimmer als zuvor aus. 

Wer also auf Optik nix gibt, kauft sich so ein Ding und hat über Jahre keine Arbeit mit dem Boot - abgesehen von 1-2 mal abkärchern der Algen pro Jahr. 

Das ganze gibt es natürlich auch farbstabil, fast unzerstörbar und mit hoher Geschwindigkeit /Motorisierung - kostet aber gutes Geld. 

Ein norwegischer Freund fährt eine Polarcirkel 660 mit 225 PS AB - 80kmh auf dem Bömlafjord mit anderthalb Meter Welle problemlos möglich (fürs Boot, deine Bandscheiben /Hämorrhoiden sagen dir was völlig anderes) :m


----------



## TeeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



allegoric schrieb:


> 1. Aussehen: Ich finde die Teile einfach nicht wirklich hübsch anzusehen, gerade die Farbwahl...
> 2. Anbau: Es ist einfach nicht möglich, das Boot zu modifizieren. Ich habe bei meinem Aluboot z.B. diverse Sachen anschweißen lassen. Beim GFK kannste laminieren usw.
> 3. Irreparabel: Wenn das Plaste nen Riss hat, hats nen Riss. Wird wahrscheinlich nie passieren, aber wenn, dann kannst es wegschmeißen. Reicht ja schon ne falsche Bohrung aus, zacke haste ein Loch und das kann man nur schwerlich schließen.
> 
> Vorteil von den Plastebooten: Billig und solange man nicht dranrumbastelt langlebig, ohne ne jährliche Wartung.



zu 1. Also beim Jackpot 375 gibt es aktuell noch die Farben rot und grün. Grün finde ich für ein Angelboot jetzt nicht so schlecht.

zu 2. Bei PE kann man schrauben und zur Unterstützung kleben. Hält dann auch sehr gut.

zu 3. Das stimmt nicht. PE kann "gelötet" werden. Einfach mit einem Lötkolben die Stelle bearbeiten und kleine Macken sind schnell wieder raus. Größere "Macken" kann man mit Flicken "zulöten". Aber eigentlich hast Du Recht, PE ist widerstandsfähiger als Alu und GFK.

Wartungsfrei und langlebig kann ich nur bestätigen. Die Farbe bleibt über Jahrzehnte stabil!

Und bis zu 30 PS bei der Bootsgröße ist schon fast eine Übermotorisierung...


----------



## Lommel (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Ist also Polyäthylen als Material für ein Boot aus Eurer Sicht nix?




GFK oder PE ist halt gegenüber Aluminium deutlich schwerer. 



1: Spritverbrauch beim fahren


2: entspannteres Slippen (gerade bei steilen Slippen ist ein trailern eines GFK Bootes oft nur mit einen entsprechenden Geländefahrzeug möglich)


Sollte ein Hafenplatz vorhanden sein ist es natürlich eine gute, günstige Alternative zum Alu.


----------



## TeeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



Lommel schrieb:


> GFK oder PE ist halt gegenüber Aluminium deutlich schwerer.
> 
> 1: Spritverbrauch beim fahren
> 
> ...



Öhm, also das 3,75 m lange und 1,80 m breite Boot aus PE wiegt 150 kg. Ich glaub nicht, dass Alu in der Größe leichter wäre...

Spritverbrauch mit 15 PS Suzuki Langschaft... sagen wir mal "vernachlässigenswert"

Das Boot slippe ich mit der Hand, ohne Auto, wenn ich will.

Ich glaube wir reden von verschiedenen PE-Booten...


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Geländefahrzeug?

Nur Leute die nicht autofahren können schreiben sowas! 

Mit meinem Bulli T4 (78 PS Saugdiesel) habe ich Boote bis 2t immer ohne Probleme jede Rampe hochgezogen. 

Mit nem Passat Kombi bis 1,8t - sind beides Fronttriebler. 

Zum Verbrauch - bei Rumpfgeschwindigkeit in Verdrängerfahrt kommt das Mehrgewicht absolut nicht zum Tragen - bei Gleitfahrt an der Untergrenze zum verdrängen nur marginal. 
Wer in schneller Verdrängerfahrt oder als Halbgleiter unterwegs ist, hat Verbrauchstechnisch entweder einen Gedankenfehler oder entscheidet sich bewusst dafür, den Großteil seiner Motorleistung für das einbuddeln des Hecks ins Wasser aufzuwenden.


----------



## Lommel (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Ich rede beim fahren vom Spritverbrauch des Autos.
(mehr Gewicht hinten dran, mehr Spritverbrauch)



Zu den Gewichten, ich persönlich kenne kein GFK Boot das leichter ist wie Alu, lass mich aber gerne belehren. 



Zu den Slippen. Es möge sich jeder die Trailerstellen in Willemstad, Hellesloetvluis oder Volkerak anschauen. Eine gewisse Motorleistung sowie Allrad ist bei schweren Booten hier absolut Pflicht. Aber vermutlich kann ich und diverse andere nur nicht Autofahren.


----------



## Lommel (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Öhm, also das 3,75 m lange und 1,80 m breite Boot aus PE wiegt 150 kg. Ich glaub nicht, dass Alu in der Größe leichter wäre...
> 
> Spritverbrauch mit 15 PS Suzuki Langschaft... sagen wir mal "vernachlässigenswert"
> 
> ...




Jetzt nur zum Vergleich


Lindner 350 Aluboot 84 kg Gesamtgewicht ohne Motor.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Klar - gibt auch Slipmöglichkeiten, wo es schon mit Tracker oder Unimog heikel aussieht

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_aoSRH9Ddhs&feature=youtu.be

Ich rede von Slipbahnen in Yachthäfen bzw von den so genannten Natorampen an Flüssen.

Und um auf den Vergleich Alu versus GfK/PE zurück zu kommen- ob das Anhängsel hinterm Auto Nu 350 oder 450 wiegt, ist verbrauchsmäßig absolut wumpe.
Hab schon zu oft auf Urlaubsfahrten vergleichen können "Nur Boot/ oder Boot vollgestopft mit Campingzeug für drei Wochen"#h


----------



## Lommel (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Es wurde ja nach Nachteilen des GFK Bootes gefragt und für mich ist das Gewicht halt ein Nachteil. Inwiefern das dann jemand von seiner Kaufentscheidung abhängig macht, muss jeder selbst wissen.


Zum Slippen, ich erlebe es jede Woche das Leute ihr Boot beim ausslippen die Rampe nicht hoch bekommen. Liegt in der Regel an dem dafür ungeeigneten Auto. Dann hilft man natürlich mit entsprechenden Fahrzeug aus. Danach höre ich so ähnliche Aussagen wie von dir zB. "kann ich garnicht verstehen, hat doch bisher immer geklappt" etc.

Insofern halte ich dich beim Thema slippen, für einen Theoretiker.


Nix für ungut.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Der Theoretiker empfiehlt einen Besuch beim Boote-forum und die Sichtung der Threads mit den Stichworten Slippen /Zugfahrzeug....

Ich hoffe du bist anschließend nicht allzu sehr geschockt von der Tatsache, dass nur wenige Leute so ein riesiges Gewese um das Thema trailern /slippen veranstalten. 
Erst recht nicht um (verhältnismäßig kleine, leichte) Angelboote. 


Ebenfalls nix für ungut!
Aber ich habe bereits meine Erfahrungen mit slippen gemacht, da hatte ich noch nicht einmal den Führerschein. Papa hatte nicht immer Bock, mein Boot aus dem Wasser zu zerren


----------



## Lommel (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Der Theoretiker empfiehlt einen Besuch beim Boote-forum und die Sichtung der Threads mit den Stichworten Slippen /Zugfahrzeug....




Mir reichen da die Erfahrungen am Wasser.


----------



## TeeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



Lommel schrieb:


> Jetzt nur zum Vergleich
> 
> 
> Lindner 350 Aluboot 84 kg Gesamtgewicht ohne Motor.



naja, kann man nicht vergleichen, da nicht doppelwandig, 20 cm kürzer, 35 cm schmaler und 29 cm flacher, Kategorie D und nicht C, 8 PS max und nicht 30. Äpfel mit Birnen...

Ich denke ein vergleichbares Aluboot wird mind. genauso schwer, wenn nicht schwerer, z.B.Smartliner Aluminium Boote
da wären wir beim selben oder eher höheren Gewicht. Immer noch einwandig.

Und ich rede von PE und nicht GFK.


----------



## Lommel (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Ja ok, das PE scheint in etwa das gleiche Gewicht wie Alu zu haben. 



Fällt mir jetzt zwar aufgrund der Slipdiskussion nicht leicht einen Fehler zuzugeben, aber hilft ja nix. 



Also:


Ja, im Bezug auf den Gewichtsvergleich PE-Alu hast du Recht und ich habe geirrt!!


----------



## TeeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Will ja nur mal die Augen dafür öffnen, dass es noch Alternativen gibt...


----------



## allegoric (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Thermoplast und PE miteinander verwechseln /vergleichen...



Ist mir bewusst, dass Terhi mit den hier vorgestellten Booten nichts zu tun hat. War etwas irreführend formuliert von mir. 

Terhi kann man ja kleben, ist mir persönlich aber trotzdem nichts. Und die anderen Boote...naja Aussehen, Gewicht und Variabilität. Ich bin mit meiner Alupfanne sehr zufrieden. Könnte etwas stabiler sein, aber das liegt auch am Leichtgewicht und an der Bauart. Für hiesige Gewässer ist das schon was feines.


Zum Thema Slippen auf verrückten Rampen:
Das Thema kenne ich zu Hauf. Ich fahre gern an die Ostsee und slippe dort an wirklich verrückten Stellen im Bodden. Hatte vorher nen Golf, das war ein Abenteuer. Jetzt so ne komische Haldexkupplung mit nem Pseudo Allradler ists ein Traum. Möchte ich persönlich nicht mehr missen. Die paar Mal, die ich ne richtige "Slipstelle" hier im Osten hatte, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Da brauchte es nur mal regnen und dann war der Frontkratzer schon am Ende ^^. Bei mir spielt das Gewicht definitiv auf ne Rolle. Ich schiebe mein Boot immer mit der Hand in die Garage und da das ein Garagenhof ist mit unbefestigten Bewuchs ist das schon immer ein Kampf. DAnn noch den 2cm hohen Absatz überschieben, was die schwierigste Stelel ist und dabei hat das Boot samt Trailer inkl. allen Anbauten und Moteren gerade mal 300 kg aufm Buckel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Der Theoretiker empfiehlt einen Besuch beim Boote-forum und die Sichtung der Threads mit den Stichworten Slippen /Zugfahrzeug....
> 
> Ich hoffe du bist anschließend nicht allzu sehr geschockt von der Tatsache, dass nur wenige Leute so ein riesiges Gewese um das Thema trailern /slippen veranstalten.
> Erst recht nicht um (verhältnismäßig kleine, leichte) Angelboote.
> ...



Danke! Ich habe mit einem VW Polo 1,4 l ca.eine  Tonne Boot geslippt und  getrailert, bis man auf die Idee kam, auch in Ungarn die Gesamtmasse zu betrachten. Da musste dann ein kleineres Boot her.

Es geht viel mehr als die meisten glauben, auch wenn die Kupplung mal streng riecht.


----------



## Lommel (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*

Ich gebe es auf. Dann Trailert das tönnchen mal weiter mit dem polo oder fahrt mit dem 75 ps saugdingens mit 2 Tonnen hintendran jede Rampe hoch. 
Ich hab dann doch lieber beim Trailern etwas mehr PS, sowie Allrad zur Verfügung. Bei widrigen Verhältnissen (Laub, Algen, Eis) hat man hier in Holland bei untermotorisierung auf gut rheinisch schnell „im Lappen gesickt“.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Aluboot kaufen / Marine*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf. Dann Trailert das tönnchen mal weiter mit dem polo oder fahrt mit dem 75 ps saugdingens mit 2 Tonnen hintendran jede Rampe hoch.
> Ich hab dann doch lieber beim Trailern etwas mehr PS, sowie Allrad zur Verfügung. Bei widrigen Verhältnissen (Laub, Algen, Eis) hat man hier in Holland bei untermotorisierung auf gut rheinisch schnell „im Lappen gesickt“.



Siehst du, dir geht es um PS,  ich denke, für solche Belange eher an Drehmoment,  Bereifung, Gewicht auf der Angetriebenen Achse....

Hast du mal ein Bild von der Slippe?


----------



## rule270 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hy
Ich fahre seid Jahren ein Linder Boot. Bin sehr zufrieden. Pflegeleicht und leicht im Gewicht. Wichtig zum Slippen.
Schau mal bei Linder Boot rein. Ach denke mal auch bei Suzuki wirst Du fündig.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem ich bei Bootsunglücken Sturm und Niedrigwasser Steinkontakt hatte habe ich mich entschlossen ein Aluboot muss her .Günstig im netz eins gefunden und gekauft und nicht bereut.Wenn es rumpeln sollte ist ne Delle drin und nicht wie bei GFK alles gleich aufgerissen ...ok lässt sich reparieren nur wenn du auf ner Insel im Urlaub bist  ihr wisst schon alles vorbei....und Urlaub zu ende.Deswegen immer wieder Alu .Zum Thema Sonne und Heiß stimmt aber nur so lange wie es im Hafen liegt wenn du fährst ist alles vorbei und es gibt Handtücher Teppiche und Sitzkissen.


----------



## Philipppo (29. Januar 2020)

Obwohl es jetzt schon etwas her ist, wollt ich mal Rückmeldung geben. Vorab nochmal Danke für Eure Beteiligung. 
Es ist - abweichend vom ursprünglichen Gedanken (Eröffnungspost) - ein Viking 390 geworden mit Tohatsu 15PS 4Takt. Ich hab das Boot inkl. Trailer direkt beim Hersteller bestellt. Bin soweit zufrieden. 
Wenn jemand Fragen dazu hat nur zu.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Januar 2020)

Optisch, mit dem weit vorne liegendem Steuerstand zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, scheint aber tauglich zu sein.
Oder hast du die Variante ohne Steuerstand?
Vor allem sind 3mm Materialstärke in dieser Klasse schon ungewöhnlich kräftig, damit brauchst du beim Anlegen am steinigen Ufer auch keine Angst zu haben!









						Łodzie aluminiowe ViKiNG - łodzie aluminiowe Viking
					

Produkujemy najwyższej jakości łodzie aluminiowe wędkarskie i użytkowe. Na morze i wody śródlądowe, seryjne i na zamówienie.




					vikinglodziealuminiowe.pl
				




Jürgen


----------



## Philipppo (29. Januar 2020)

Ich hab keinen Steuerstand sondern Pinnensteuerung. Mittelbank abnehmbar. Die bauen Dir das Boot wie man es haben will.


----------



## Philipppo (29. Januar 2020)

Sieht dann bei mir so aus.


----------



## Philipppo (29. Januar 2020)




----------



## Philipppo (29. Januar 2020)




----------



## Philipppo (29. Januar 2020)

Plauer See übrigens.


----------



## Philipppo (29. Januar 2020)

Ach und eins noch. Das Boot ist n echtes Raumwunder. Als Evidenz ein Bild vom Bug.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. Januar 2020)

schau dir mal die Firma GOMAR an die bauen für alle möglichen firmen aluboote verschweißt habe das gomar 450 bis 75 ps motorisiebar kannst dich auf die kante stellen mit 85 kg taucht wenig ein kippstabil SELBSTLENZEND luftkammern eingeschweißt und guter Stauraum.habe mit Mittelsteuerstand .Nachdem ich 2 GFK boote geschrottet habe habe ich mich für alu entschieden wenn gibt's ne delle und keinen totalschaden


----------



## warrior (30. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
schau dir mal die Boote von ALU-VA an. 
Boote werden in Holland verkauft. 
Mein 5m habe ich jetzt seit drei Jahren und bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Januar 2020)

@warrior & Esox, man sollte vielleicht auch mal zumindest eine Seite zurück blättern!
Der TS hat bereits ein Boot gefunden, welches er hier vorstellt. Die Bilder über euren Beiträgen zeigen dieses!
Unwahrscheinlich das er sich jetzt ein anderes Boot zulegt, zumal er schreibt damit sehr zufrieden zu sein?

Jürgen


----------



## Philipppo (30. Januar 2020)

Ja erstmal kauf ich kein anderes Boot, außer ich Gewinn im Lotto dann kommt n großer Dampfer mit allem Schnickes und Gedöns. Aber da ich nicht spiele....


----------



## warrior (31. Januar 2020)

@Taxidermist, habe ich nicht übersehen.
Aber es gibt bestimmt auch noch andere Forenmitglieder die hier mitlesen und evtl. schon mal mit einem Aluboot geliebäugelt haben.
Deshalb der Tipp


----------



## allegoric (14. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mir mittlerweile auch ein Viking 460 V gekauft. War bei heftigem Wind im Bodden unterwegs, macht sein Ding sehr gut. Das geile ist, man kann alles anpassen. Etwas schwierig mitn Hersteller zu verhandeln, aber dann geht es ganz gut. Es wurde nzwar nicht alle WÜnsche umgesetzt, aber von der Tauglichkeit und P/L ists super.


----------



## Philipppo (9. September 2020)

Ich nehme an das 460 "V" kann aufgrund der Rumpfform ganz gut mit Welle umgehen? 
Das ist beim 390 nicht gegeben, liegt vielleicht sowohl am Flächen Rumpf als auch daran, daß es kurz ist. Auf dem Bodden würde ich damit wahrscheinlich nicht rumfahren.


----------



## DerIngo (17. September 2020)

Ich fahre ein UMS 545 DC und bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Aluboot. Kpl 4mm vollverschweisst - stabil wie ein Panzer. Fahreigenschaften sehr gut, Rauhwasser mit 21° Aufkimmung auch kein Problem. Das Ding gebe ich nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Philipppo (20. September 2020)

4mm vollverschweißt haben die Vikings auch. Und bzgl. der Rauwassertauglichkeit hat man bei den verschiedenen Modellen, z. B. beim 460, die Wahl ob V-Rumpf oder Gleiter. Wie man es halt braucht.


----------



## Philipppo (20. September 2020)

DerIngo schrieb:


> Das Ding gebe ich nicht mehr ab.



Sag niemals nie ;-) 
Aber schön dass du zufrieden bist. Sind dann ja doch Investitionen die man tätigt, da wäre es ärgerlich wenn es dann am Ende doch nicht so passt wie gedacht.


----------



## DerIngo (20. September 2020)

Ich wusste halt was ich wollte - Alu und robust. Keine amerikanische Alufolie mit 1,6 oder 2mm - und nichts mit Nieten. Mit genieteten Booten gibts nur Ärger wenn da ein anständiger Motor angehängt wird. Der Rumpf arbeitet - die Nietverbindungen werden undicht usw.

Alu immer durchgeschweisst in anständiger Stärke - da arbeitet gar nichts und der Kahn bleibt einfach wie er ist


----------

